# Nocera Inferiore address



## maddaston (Jun 26, 2014)

I am in the process of re-establishing my Italian citizenship by blood and am in the trying stage of going to court for vital records changes in Pennsylvania. Have gotten help from previous posts and hope the event goes well this month. My question is about when I submit the documents to the consulate. I recall reading that an address will be needed for where to send the complete filing, once approved, to the records/civil administration for the respective commune in Italy where I would claim to be from. Where can I get the record for the this in Nocera Inferiore, Campania? Any help would be great with this and other info regarding the process also.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

maddaston said:


> I am in the process of re-establishing my Italian citizenship by blood....


How do you do that? Blood transfusions, even from an Italian citizen-donor, don't qualify. 

I think you mean you are in the process of documenting the Italian citizenship through descent you already legally possess.



> ....and am in the trying stage of going to court for vital records changes in Pennsylvania. Have gotten help from previous posts and hope the event goes well this month. My question is about when I submit the documents to the consulate. I recall reading that an address will be needed for where to send the complete filing, once approved, to the records/civil administration for the respective commune in Italy where I would claim to be from. Where can I get the record for the this in Nocera Inferiore, Campania? Any help would be great with this and other info regarding the process also.


The consulate will take care of that for you. They will send your birth record for registration to the Italian commune where your last documented ancestor resided. You don't need to supply them with even the name of the commune -- they'll figure that out from the documents that you submit when you apply for citizenship recognition.


----------

